# Need help with Sears GT14 L&G Tractor



## mjgord51 (10 mo ago)

I'm getting this L&G Tractor (not yet) and will most likely need repair parts from time to time hopefully not much (LOL). While looking for a Service and or Repair Manuals I have only found one for a Owners Manual for a 917.257030 but the one I'm looking is for a 917.257031, are both model numbers for the same L&G Tractors? Do each one look the same? What would be the difference between the two? Two pics below for info if needed.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy mjgord51,. welcome to the forum.

Attached is the only manual I can find for a GT14, and I imagine that you already have it! Finding parts is going to be be a major problem. Your tractor was made by Roper. Long departed from the lawn tractor business. 




https://www.gardentractortalk.com/d3/downloads/69407-917.257030.pdf


----------



## mjgord51 (10 mo ago)

Yeah that also is the one I have found. Hoping others will have an answer for if both models 917.257030 and 917.257031 are the same or at least close enough to each other for information that will be needed when I tear into it.This small tractor "I have now" was from a friend of mine living just down the street and yes I have seen it run.


HarveyW said:


> Howdy mjgord51,. welcome to the forum.
> 
> Attached is the only manual I can find for a GT14, and I imagine that you already have it! Finding parts is going to be be a major problem. Your tractor was made by Roper. Long departed from the lawn tractor business.
> 
> ...


----------

